# Worn cam gear on FS 90



## GreenRiverBoy (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi,
I have a worn cam gear on FS 90; I need to order a couple parts. Does anyone have a parts manual for this?

The part numbers I need are for the :
Cam gear and two crank oil seals.

Thanks for any/all help so far on this forum.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 24, 2015)

Check your inbox


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

are you running the unit with out the head shield


----------

